# Oil Changes Drip On Starter



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

When I get oil changes, oil drips from the filter area onto the starter motor. On one of my old cars, I had gotten a cover for the starter to prevent it from going bad. Yes, I know the motors are supposed to be sealed and won't get a problem from the oil, but I don't believe it.

Does anyone know where I can get starter covers for my 2000 Ford Taurus and 2001 Nissan Sentra SE?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The main reasons for starter failures is a weak battery and excessive heat. Putting a cover on the starter will trap in the heat.


----------



## COBRA90GT (Apr 5, 2009)

^ What 47_47 said above is true. Try folding up some foil to help "guide" the oil dripping down from the oil filter housing into a drain funnel/pan. Or you may even be able to find an appropriate sized funnel (with tube/hose) that can sit above the starter and catch any excess oil draining from the oil filter area.


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

Why is oil dripping down from the oil filter? I would change where I was getting my oil changes done.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

sweaty said:


> , but I don't believe it.


Well, you should. Sealed motor or not, oil is an elec. insulator.

I'd be more concerned about oil dripping on the exhaust manifold and catching fire.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you looking for something like this:

This was made for 2002-2004 Honda CR-Vs. It has a magnet that attaches to the oil pan.


----------



## ews (May 12, 2010)

That happens all the time. These car makers put the filters in some of the worst spots. Just wipe the oil off the starter. You can also try putting a largest plastic sandwitch bag over the oil filter when you crack it so that all the oil drains into the bag instead of going ALL over the place.


----------

